# Top 100 things you hate about travelling



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

# 73 - having rental car representatives trying to push you upgrades and extras (like GPS when you have your own) you don't really need
# 72 - cigarette smelling rooms/cabs/anywhere
# 71 - WiFi paid systems in airports and trains stations that, being so paranoid about people connecting without paying, doesn't work in most notebooks/iPhones
# 70 - large organized groups of tourists with guides waving pole flags, which take over a museum room, a restaurant etc., without any consideration for other visitors
# 69 - annoying bouncers at discos/pubs
# 68 - cab drives taking advantage of foreign tourists
# 67 - "add-in" local taxes, "Municipal Stadium" taxes, "Geroge Washignton Convention Center Development" surchages etc. that are charged on car renters.
# 66 - utterly overpriced beverages and snacks on room fridges at (already) expensive hotels
# 65 - hotel garages that requires you to leave your car with to someone
# 64 - poor signalized airport parking lots
# 63 - a rip-off culture prevalent in some places where you cannot look into some display, shelf or whatever without being besieged by street vendors.
# 62 - people refusing to leave your reserved seat in trains or airplanes (in normal circumstances, where there is no rearrangement of last-minute change of vehicle type etc.) - backpackers are keen to complain if you ask them to leave the seat you paid for.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*What I hate the most about travelling is the financial limitations that prevent me from doing so as often as I would like, or going where I would prefer. Once I get to travel, I embrace the opportunity with most of the inherent trade-offs. *

*That said, these are the least tolerable inconveniences for me:*

*Missing a connecting flight through to fault of my own.*
*Having my luggage misdirected.*
*Sudden severe turbulence while eating that causes spills.*
*Screaming kids who continually kick the back of your seat whose parents think they're cute.*
*Compulsive talkers who prevent sleeping or reading.*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

- Need visa to go to such country. All countries should open its gates for world wide people. Of course controlling who get in and who get out, checking some criminal history of that people but not more than that. Some countries politics specially from 1st world countries against 'poorer countries' citizens are just bullshit. There're not the majority of people who wants to be illegal.


----------



## J. Schumpeter (Nov 13, 2009)

NihonKitty said:


> they treat you like a criminal... And I heard now they will charge tourists $20 or so dollars just to travel to US, you have to do some registering on their website I think :dunno:


No offense but the tourists want to travel to the United States, it's not the US who order them to go there. Plus they got some reasons (actually two in NYC and one in DC) for their high state of security. I wish we had something like this in Europe, too. Anyways... 'nude' airport scanners will soon be operating here.:cheers:We definitely need more surveillance!


#61 different standards when it comes to sockets
#60 roaming charges
#59 tips in the US of A
#58 quality of food
#57 quality of transportation


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

56 drunken Irish and English backpackers
55 when it's over (travelling, that is)


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

J. Schumpeter said:


> No offense but the tourists want to travel to the United States, it's not the US who order them to go there. Plus they got some reasons (actually two in NYC and one in DC) for their high state of security. I wish we had something like this in Europe, too. Anyways... 'nude' airport scanners will soon be operating here.:cheers:We definitely need more surveillance!
> 
> 
> #61 different standards when it comes to sockets
> ...


No-one orders you to go visit their country either, so why are you complaining (you have about 5 right there)? How're your complaints any different from her complaint? Just wondering.

Having said that, as soon as I land in a country, I go buy converters for sockets. And thankfully, my chargers always have a 110-220 range. That's an even bigger bitch for thoes who have to convert 220 to 110 (or vice versa).


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

#54a Sometimes forgetting you're in a LHD country. Couple of times I've had a scare while crossing the road and cars coming from the 'wrong' side. Very rare, but has happened to me.

#54b Keeping turning the wipers on in the car! It takes an hour or so of driving to change the habit. Of course, I don't HATE it, just a funny thing I thought I'd mention.


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

J. Schumpeter said:


> No offense but the tourists want to travel to the United States, it's not the US who order them to go there. Plus they got some reasons (actually two in NYC and one in DC) for their high state of security. I wish we had something like this in Europe, too. Anyways... 'nude' airport scanners will soon be operating here.:cheers:We definitely need more surveillance!
> 
> 
> #61 different standards when it comes to sockets
> ...


Why do you want more surveillance?? 

If people want to kill you, they will.
We can choose the very small possiblility to be killed by terrorists in a free society or the very small possibility to be killed by terrorists in a police state.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## J. Schumpeter (Nov 13, 2009)

siamu maharaj said:


> No-one orders you to go visit their country either, so why are you complaining (you have about 5 right there)? How're your complaints any different from her complaint? Just wondering.


I don't compare Patriot Act with poor quality of public transportation...


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)

*#53* Getting the airplane seat opposite the window. 

On my flight from Philly to Atlanta in October 2009 (my first ever plane ride) I had wanted more thn anything to take aerial pictures. I got the C seat, and my sister and another teenage girl were closer to the window. that combination was grounds for IMMENSE boredom and annoyance/fussing to add on top of that. I can't reach my camera over them to take pictures since they didnt want my arms reaching over them. And it's just not the same when my sister does the shooting because i don't get the sensational photographer's experience.

On my flight back, I STILL got seat C. but this time, the females next to me were nicer and offered me the window seat. My sister got seat B in another part of the plane so I was much luckier!! ahhhh.

Thankfully the flight was only 90 minutes long.

*#52*. Crowded buses. This pet peeve thankfully doesn't apply to long-distance travel (that i know of) . But I HATE IT when it comes to the point where i am crammed up near the door and the driver yells ("MOVE THE THE REAR") and almost all the time i am the one the driver scowls at. I have a hard time moving because nobody behind me will even try to move even though there are free seats near the back of the bus. What I want to say is "HEY YOU...ROADBLOCK WITH THE [email protected], GET OUTTA MY WAY BEFORE I COME BACK THERE WITH MY FORKLIFT AND HAVE YOU RIDE IN THE A/C COMPARTMENT!!!!If you can even fit!"

Ahh...mass transit...how i like riding buses when it's empty.

*#51*: Subways. I hate them for a WHOLE LOT OF REASONS but you'd have to scroll down nonstop for 6 hours to read the whole post!!!!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

#50. Hotels that double charge your credit card and then take weeks to refund you.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

#49. Mean locals who don't want to help.
#48. Having pain in your stomach from eating right before landing or take off.
#47. Waiting an hour for luggage


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

siamu maharaj said:


> Why'd anyone change currency at the airport anyway? I've always assumed money changers are there to dupe people who don't know that the rates are different at the airport.


True...actually, I'd avoid all currency exchange places if possible.

Sometimes though, you need some cash on you if getting a taxi or taking PT at the airport so it's unavoidable at times. 

But all you need to do is go to an ATM machine, the rates are better.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

J. Schumpeter said:


> I don't compare Patriot Act with poor quality of public transportation...


Who did? They are both seperate complaints, just like you had 5 complaints. It was Jan himself who had a problem with US airports 

As for going to ATM machine don't they usually have big fines in airports?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> - Need visa to go to such country. All countries should open its gates for world wide people. Of course controlling who get in and who get out, checking some criminal history of that people but not more than that. Some countries politics specially from 1st world countries against 'poorer countries' citizens are just bullshit. There're not the majority of people who wants to be illegal.


Visas exist for a reason: do deter illegal immigration. Imagine if, for instance, CBP in Dallas had to have knowledge about proper documents from more than 120 countries, and assess them to decide whether visitors are potential illegal immigrants or not.

The rule is visa travel, visa-free is the exception


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

in reply to #53 Plan ahead. I've been flying since the age of 2 (now 29). Every single time on hundreds flights that I've taken I've sat in the window seat. Gotta be a record. And also, online check-in is your friend. As soon as I buy a ticket, I check in. Some airlines open check-in 24 hrs. before the flight, and I'm sure I reserve the seat. If it's not possible, I just ask the lady at the counter to give me a window seat. There's always one available. It also helps to be at the airport about 30 minutes before most people start checking in.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Xusein said:


> True...actually, I'd avoid all currency exchange places if possible.
> 
> Sometimes though, you need some cash on you if getting a taxi or taking PT at the airport so it's unavoidable at times.
> 
> But all you need to do is go to an ATM machine, the rates are better.


Even ATMs tend to give higher rates. I just convert the currency before flying and convert it back when back in my country. Never really had a situation where I ran outta cash. Some people do like the conveneince of ATMs and don't mind spending 10% or more on the convenience. Since I'm used to cheap ATM charges (about 10 cents in Pakistan), spending a few dollars comes as a shock!


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

#46 It's actually a complaint about travelers. I hate travelers who expect the whole world to speak English. **** you man, you're in THEIR country at least have the decency to learn a few basic words/phrases!!! I hate watching travelers who complain to everyone around them 'hey, how come they don't speak English, they have so many tourists'. I myself was guilty of it once (didn't complain to anyone though) and haven't made the mistake again.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

# 45: cell addicts grabbing their mobile phones the second the plane lands, and frantically start making calls and check email. 

# 44: lack of power sockets at airports. That and expensive use of internet at the air port.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

# 43: Being ashamed of how other people of your own nationality are behaving...


----------

